# Video Tutorial - rStones The Making of the Wolfpack



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

So I made a video for the Wolfpack design I posted so you could see the design process in action with CorelDRAW and rStones.

The Making of the Wolfpack Rhinestone Design - YouTube


Kevin


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

Great tutorial!!

Frank


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Kevin...during your tutorial when you were working on the P you were going to put another stone on the curved portion. Looks like you copied a stone and then pulled up a dialogue box that said...move here, copy here, copy fill here, copy outline here, etc. Can you tell me what shortcut you did to do that?

I also found out something interesting when trying to figure that out. If you click on an object with your left mouse key and then move the mouse and while still holding down the left mouse button you also click the right mouse button, it will copy that object to that new location and leave the original object where it was. I never realized you could do this.


----------



## mrljk333 (Jan 17, 2012)

FANTASTIC! I was just talking with a screen printer about how I should design for this.. I wonder if there are any Illustrator Tuts like this? Anyone know of one?

Thanks!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

idelements said:


> I also found out something interesting when trying to figure that out. If you click on an object with your left mouse key and then move the mouse and while still holding down the left mouse button you also click the right mouse button, it will copy that object to that new location and leave the original object where it was. I never realized you could do this.


That is one of the shortcuts for the program, if you go to tools => customizations => commands, then click on Shortcut keys tab, then click view all you can print the shortcut list.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you...I didn't realize that you could print them out. I really need to familiarize myself with them as I don't use them...besides the easy ones to remember.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I only know a few myself, I am far from a Corel master. The only ones I know off the cuff are the ones I use the most.


----------



## PABLO82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Checking out your youtube vids - corel draw left click and drag then right click equals copy!!! wow I have so much to learn I also think I should spend a full day practicing node editing - really not a step to skip!!


----------



## PABLO82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Please allow me to take back any advice I gave you regarding corel and rhinestones - I'm fixated to your vids and love the shortcuts I'm learning! Do you know of any free ecut equivalent macro. Basically a feature that will delete say objects that overlap under or over a given object. Would save a lot of time when overlaying two colours!!


----------

